# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Οι προβλέψεις της IBM

## ice

Μικρές επαναστάσεις
Οι προβλέψεις της IBM για τις τεχνολογίες της επόμενης πενταετίας


Μια λίστα με πέντε καινοτομίες, που θα μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που οι άνθρωποι εργάζονται, ζουν και διασκεδάζουν την επόμενη πενταετία, παρουσιάστηκε και φέτος από την ΙΒΜ, τη μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία Πληροφορικής του κόσμου.

Η λίστα «Πέντε σε Πέντε» (πέντε καινοτομίες στα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια) βασίζεται σε ανάλυση των τάσεων της αγοράς και της κοινωνίας, καθώς σε αναδυόμενες τεχνολογίες από τα εργαστήρια της εταιρείας. 

Ιδού οι προβλέψεις της:

Φωτοβολταϊκά παντού: Ηλιακά συστήματα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας θα ενσωματωθούν στην άσφαλτο, τα πεζοδρόμια, τα χρώματα, τις στέγες και τα παράθυρα. Μέχρι σήμερα τα υλικά και η διαδικασία παραγωγής ηλιακών είχαν απαγορευτικό κόστος, όμως τα πράγματα αλλάζουν πλέον με την δημιουργία μεμβρανών που ενσωματώνουν ηλιακούς συλλέκτες πυριτίου. Αυτά τα εύκαμπτα «ηλιακά φιλμ» αναμένεται να βρουν μια ποκιλία εφαρμογών, όπως σε στέγες, παράθυρα, κινητά τηλέφωνα, φορητούς υπολογιστές, αυτοκίνητα, ακόμα και σε ρούχα, φέρνοντας την επανάσταση της «φορητής ηλιακής ενέργειας».

Γενετική «κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα»: Μέσα στα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια, οι γιατροί θα προσφέρουν στον κόσμο γενετικούς χάρτες που αποκαλύπτουν προδιαθέσεις για ασθένειες και τρόπους πρόληψής τους. Μια πλήρης σάρωση του γονιδιώματος για τον εντοπισμό προβληματικών γονιδίων δεν θα κοστίζει πάνω από 200 δολάρια. Οι γιατροί θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τα αποτελέσματα για να συστήσουν φάρμακα και αλλαγές στον τρόπο ζωής, ενώ οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες θα μπορούν να αναπτύσσουν στοχευμένες και εξατομικευμένες θεραπείες.

Φωνή στο Διαδίκτυο: Σύντομα, ο καθένας θα μπορεί να μιλά στον Παγκόσμιο Ιστό - και αυτός θα του απαντά: Η πλοήγηση στο Internet θα αλλάξει δραματικά χάρη σε τεχνολογίες αναγνώρισης ομιλίας οιυ αντικαθιστούν το πληκτρολόγιο και το ποντίκι. H IBM προβλέπει μάλιστα την εμφάνιση «φωνητικών διαδικτυακών τόπων», οι οποίοι θα απαντούν σε ερωτήσεις από το τηλέφωνο, χωρίς να απαιτείται καν η χρήση υπολογιστή. 

Προσωπικοί βοηθοί για τα ψώνια: Οι καταναλωτές στα καταστήματα δεν θα ταλαιπωρούνται δοκιμάζοντας λάθος νούμερο ρούχα ή αναζητώντας απεγνωσμένα κάποιον υπάλληλο για να τους εξυπηρετήσει. Την επόμενη πενταετία τα δοκιμαστήρια και άλλοι χώροι αγορών θα αρχίσουν να εφοδιάζονται με «ψηφιακούς βοηθούς»: Οθόνες αφής και εικονικοί υπάλληλοι θα βοηθούν στην επιλογή ρούχων και συνδυασμών και θα προσφέρουν πρόσβαση σε γνώμες και κριτικές άλλων αγοραστών. Ο πελάτης θα μπορεί ακόμα να στέλνει εικόνες του εαυτού του φορώντας τα διάφορα ρούχα και να τις στέλνει με SMS ή e-mail σε συγγενείς και φίλους για να του πουν τη γνώμη τους. 

Αφηρημάδα, μια μακρινή ανάμνηση: Μέσα σε πέντε χρόνια θα είναι πια δύσκολο να ξεχνάτε τι πρέπει να αγοράσετε από το μανάβικο, ποιος σας μίλησε χθες στο συνέδριο, πότε και που συμφωνήσατε να δείτε ένα φίλο σας, ή ποιο προϊόν είδατε να διαφημίζεται στο αεροδρόμιο. Φορητές και σταθερές συσκευές με κάμερες και μικρόφωνα θα καταγράγουν αυτόματα δραστηριότητες και συνομιλίες, θα τις αναλύουν και θα αποφασίζουν πότε ο χρήστης χρειάζεται κάποια υπενθύμιση: Όταν ο χρήστης περάσει δίπλα στο μανάβικο, το «έξυπνο» κινητό του, εφοδιασμένο με τεχνολογία γεωεντοπισμού (GPS), θα του υπενθυμίζει ότι πρέπει να αγοράσει συγκεκριμένα φρούτα και λαχανικά. Ακόμα και οι τηλεοράσεις, τα τηλεκοντρόλ και τα τραπέζια θα μας προσφέρουν πρόσβαση στο παρελθόν μας.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## GJP

> ΙΒΜ, τη μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία Πληροφορικής του κόσμου.


σημειωσε οτι το τμημα υπολογιστων της ibm εχει αγοραστει απο την κινεζικη lenovo

----------


## bedazzled

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά θα πάρει αρκετά παραπάνω από 5 χρόνια για να υλοποιηθούν ...

----------


## socrates

Φωτοβολταϊκά ++++
Για τα άλλα κρατάω μια επιφυλακτικότητα ως προς την χρήση.

Προσωπικά θα έβλεπα περισσότερο μια στροφή προς την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος με πιο οικολογικές τεχνολογίες (αν και δεν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση αφού η υπερκατανάλωση θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται ακόμα πιο έντονα).

Άυξηση των διαδραστικών υπηρεσιών και της ενημέρωσης. Το internet θα αποκτήσει σταδιακά τα πρωτεία έναντι άλλων μέσων και θα γίνει αναπόσπαστο μέρος της καθημερινής μας ζωής (θα είμαστε μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι όπου και αν βρισκόμαστε).

Μη εξαρτημένη από τον χώρο εργασία και εκπαίδευση.

... και ένα AWMN που θα ζει και θα βασιλεύει  ::

----------


## andreas

> Φωτοβολταϊκά ++++
> Για τα άλλα κρατάω μια επιφυλακτικότητα ως προς την χρήση.
> 
> Προσωπικά θα έβλεπα περισσότερο μια στροφή προς την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος με πιο οικολογικές τεχνολογίες (αν και δεν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση αφού η υπερκατανάλωση θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται ακόμα πιο έντονα).
> 
> Άυξηση των διαδραστικών υπηρεσιών και της ενημέρωσης. Το internet θα αποκτήσει σταδιακά τα πρωτεία έναντι άλλων μέσων και θα γίνει αναπόσπαστο μέρος της καθημερινής μας ζωής (θα είμαστε μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι όπου και αν βρισκόμαστε).
> 
> Μη εξαρτημένη από τον χώρο εργασία και εκπαίδευση.
> 
> ... και ένα AWMN που θα ζει και θα βασιλεύει


Το internet θα γινει το κυριαρχο μεσο αλλα θα αρησει πολυ πανω απο 5 χρονια και φυσικα δεν θα εχει καμια σχεση με σημερα..
Σημερα, οτι διαβαζεις πρεπει να το ελεγχεις 50 φορες πριν το πιστεψεις (χωρις να αναφερθουμε στα οτιναναι blogs). Ποιο πολυ σε IPTV παρα σε internet με την σημερινη μορφη...

----------


## nvak

> Μια λίστα με πέντε καινοτομίες, που θα μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που οι άνθρωποι ....


Είναι 5 καινοτομίες που αν θέλαμε, θα μπορούσαν να εφαρμοστούν σε 5 χρόνια. 
Τεχνολογικά είναι εφικτό. Το θέμα είναι αν θέλουμε, αν μας βολεύει, αν λύνουν προβλήματα.

----------


## themaxx

Το άρθρο μου φαίνεται ουτοπιστικό. Ίσως στην αμερικη ολα αυτά αλλά εδώ δεν ... Η λογική που έχει επικρατιση στους περισσότερους ελληνες είναι περνάμε καλά με οσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο κόστος  ::  μιλαω για τα φοτοβολταικα και γενικα την παραγωγή ενέργειας στο σπίτι. Είναι πολυ ακριβά και η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση φροντίζει να τα κάνει ακόμα πιο ακριβά  :: . Επίσης βλέπω οτι το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος είναι ο Ντιλιβερας (πρέπει να μάθω μηχανάκι)!!!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Το άρθρο μου φαίνεται ουτοπιστικό. Ίσως στην Αμερική όλα αυτά αλλά εδώ δεν ... Η λογική που έχει επικράτηση στους περισσότερους Έλληνες είναι περνάμε καλά με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο κόστος  μιλάω για τα φωτοβολταϊκά και γενικά την παραγωγή ενέργειας στο σπίτι. Είναι πολύ ακριβά και η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση φροντίζει να τα κάνει ακόμα πιο ακριβά . Επίσης βλέπω ότι το επάγγελμα του μέλλοντος είναι ο Ντιλιβερας (πρέπει να μάθω μηχανάκι)!!!


και τα PDA ήταν αρκετά ακριβά... ωστόσο μέσω της GPS χρηστικότητας μπήκαν στη ζωή μας...
και τα Laptops ήταν αρκετά ακριβά... ωστόσο ήδη τα βλέπουμε όλο και πιο συχνά στα σπίτια...

----------


## themaxx

δες το αλλιώς. Πόσοι έκανα φέτος οnline την φορολογική δήλωση τους και πόσο έχουν ανέβει τα ποσοστά των αγορών μέσω ίντερνετ  ::

----------

